# Britax Frontier vs. Graco Nautilus



## Hevyne (Mar 30, 2006)

Help me pick a seat...I LOVE Britax, but I saw the Graco Nautilus and it looks pretty safe and A LOT less expensive. Not that money is a huge concern when it comes to safety. I would pay $500 for a seat if it meant my child would be safe..KWIM?


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

Personally, Nautilus. Frontier doesn't appear to have any huge benefits over Nautilus to justify the added expense. We're quite thrilled with teh Nautilus thus far.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

If I was buying today I'd go with the nautilus. As mentioned, it doesn't look like the frontier has any real benefits over it AND I've heard the frontier is hard to install while the nautilus is easy.

-Angela


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Frontier makes a taller booster and the whole thing is good for 9 years, not just the backless portion. Is that worth an extra $150 to you? I don't know. It probably wouldn't be to me.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Having seen how Britax handled the self-initiated harness adjuster recall on our Marathon a few years back, plus the added lifespan (only the bottom portion of the Nautilus is good for 9 years, I think?), made it worth another $150 to us. Granted, I haven't installed the Frontier with the seatbelt yet, but I've heard that with the long belt path it's not that tricky.

The lifespan means a LOT to us, as our older child will probably outgrow the Frontier about the time our younger one outgrows his convertible and needs to move into it, so we'll likely get the full 9 years out of it. That makes it only $31/year. ;-)


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

And see, I have one child and she's six. I doubt that I'd even get the full six years out of the Nauti, let alone nine.


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

I am going around and around on this too and have been studying photos of the Graco Nautilus, the Britax Frontier and Britax Regent. We have 3 kids so eventually I may end up using all 3 seats for different kids!

I read online that the Britax seats have removable and washable covers, while the Graco does not. For me that is a big advantage since my kids are allowed to eat and drink in the car and we've had our share of spills (and occaional puke).

I did read that the Frontier install is harder, but I think our vehicles have had successful installs based on what I've read.

I've also read the Nautilus has less seat depth which may be less comfortable for older kids.

My first plan was to get a Nautilus from Wal-Mart site-to-store, try it and return it if I didn't like how it installed in our vehicles.

But now I'm thinking of getting either a Frontier or a Regent from some place with free shipping and free returns (elitecarseats has a promo with free returns that ends today that is very tempting!!) and do that.

I think I want the Regent. or the Frontier.







or both, but not both right at this minute. And I'm trying to decide colors too.









Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

We love our nautilus. And the cover does come of and is machine washable! The main part (harness + hbb) is good for 6 years and then another 3 years as a lbb. To me I couldn't justify the extra expense to get the frontier, expeicially since I got the nautilus for 117 shipped!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
We love our nautilus. And the cover does come of and is machine washable! The main part (harness + hbb) is good for 6 years and then another 3 years as a lbb. To me I couldn't justify the extra expense to get the frontier, expeicially since I got the nautilus for 117 shipped!

Where?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

shop.com. I googled and found a $10 off code. I dunno if it's still that cheap.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
shop.com. I googled and found a $10 off code. I dunno if it's still that cheap.

It's not I checked. I'm ordering The nautilus from amazon since I have a GC from there but it's $137.44 with free shipping.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

I read that the Nautilus lets them be harnessed up to 65lbs while the Frontier goes up to 80lbs in a harness. I think that would make it worth the extra $$ for me. The only thing that concerns me is the install difficulties I have read about.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~lioneyes~* 
I read that the Nautilus lets them be harnessed up to 65lbs while the Frontier goes up to 80lbs in a harness. I think that would make it worth the extra $$ for me. The only thing that concerns me is the install difficulties I have read about.

Thing is, in both, they're more likely to outgrow by height before weight. Of course, there are definitely kids who would get to 65 pounds before being too tall for the harness on the Frontier, but not very many.

But the install difficulties are overrated. Is it harder than a Marathon? Well, yeah. Much harder? Not really. The complication is that the slots the belt goes through are on the *back* of the seat rather than the sides. If your seat belt is wider than the seat, you'll do better with the long belt path (and you may have to look that up on the Britax site; only the newest printings of the manual include it).


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~lioneyes~* 
I read that the Nautilus lets them be harnessed up to 65lbs while the Frontier goes up to 80lbs in a harness. I think that would make it worth the extra $$ for me. The only thing that concerns me is the install difficulties I have read about.

But the thing is almost ALL kids will outgrow EITHER seat by height before they hit even 65lbs.

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
But the thing is almost ALL kids will outgrow EITHER seat by height before they hit even 65lbs.

-Angela

Yup. Myd s will most likely not even be 50lbs by the time he'll outgrow the nautilus. He's tall and skinny. Outgrew the scenera at 30lbs, the old triumph at 34, etc.


----------



## luv2eatamango (May 4, 2004)

Ok, a good friend tells me it is the INSTALL that matters, not the brand. They are all regulated and even the cheapest car seat will protect the child if installed correctly. So what about in this instance where we're talking about booster seats? Are there any that can be tethered to the car?

I am shopping for a replacement booster seat for my 5-yr-old who weighs 42 lbs and is 43" tall. He has been using a GracoPedic hbb for a year now and is used to buckling/unbuckling on his own (I always double-check). He also uses a back-less booster in DH's car. This new booster seat would go in my car (Honda Element) and the Graco booster would move to DH's car (replacing the back-less).

Sorry for the ignorant questions - I just found out that our carseats have been improperly installed and I am also shopping for a replacement for DD (25 lbs, 33" tall I think) that is expired.

At this point I am leaning towards the Nautilus for DS. I will continue to read this thread and forum with interest over the next few days.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

At that size I would put ds back harnessed- a nautilus would be a good choice.

For your dd I would go with a good convertible to keep her rf as long as possible. Personally I like the boulevard.

-Angela


----------



## dawn1221 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
At that size I would put ds back harnessed- a nautilus would be a good choice.

For your dd I would go with a good convertible to keep her rf as long as possible. Personally I like the boulevard.

-Angela

Why the boulevard?

It seems likely the younger child will outgrow it by weight and have to replace it with something else before the other child is out of the nautilus.

I would use the Marathon for the younger child to give them more time to move the older child out of the Nautilus.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawn1221* 
Why the boulevard?

It seems likely the younger child will outgrow it by weight and have to replace it with something else before the other child is out of the nautilus.

I would use the Marathon for the younger child to give them more time to move the older child out of the Nautilus.











Boulevard and marathon are the same size... Perhaps you're thinking of the roundabout?

The boulevard is basically a marathon with additional head wings and an infinite adjust harness with no rethreading.

-Angela


----------



## dawn1221 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 









Boulevard and marathon are the same size... Perhaps you're thinking of the roundabout?

The boulevard is basically a marathon with additional head wings and an infinite adjust harness with no rethreading.

-Angela

You are correct, I was thinking of the Roundabout. oops!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawn1221* 
You are correct, I was thinking of the Roundabout. oops!











Yep. I basically never suggest the roundabout- total waste of $$ IMO.

-Angela


----------



## dawn1221 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 









Yep. I basically never suggest the roundabout- total waste of $$ IMO.

-Angela

Yeah I feel the same about that one.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv2eatamango* 
Ok, a good friend tells me it is the INSTALL that matters, not the brand. They are all regulated and even the cheapest car seat will protect the child if installed correctly. So what about in this instance where we're talking about booster seats? Are there any that can be tethered to the car?

I am shopping for a replacement booster seat for my 5-yr-old who weighs 42 lbs and is 43" tall. He has been using a GracoPedic hbb for a year now and is used to buckling/unbuckling on his own (I always double-check). He also uses a back-less booster in DH's car. This new booster seat would go in my car (Honda Element) and the Graco booster would move to DH's car (replacing the back-less).

Sorry for the ignorant questions - I just found out that our carseats have been improperly installed and I am also shopping for a replacement for DD (25 lbs, 33" tall I think) that is expired.

At this point I am leaning towards the Nautilus for DS. I will continue to read this thread and forum with interest over the next few days.

But a properly installed 5 point harness seat is still going to be safer than a properly used booster.


----------



## luv2eatamango (May 4, 2004)

Ok, I took both kids to the local BRU today to fit them in the Graco Nautilus and the Britax Boulevard. We maximized the heights on both carseats.

My 5-yr-old had 1.5" left to grow into the highest slot for the 5-point harness in the Nautilus (at which point, he would move to the even higher slot for the car belt). The sales rep felt that the Nautilus was a good fit and smart purchase for DS. He will more than likely stay in it for many years. (Unfortunately, they did not have the Britax Frontier as I wanted to check the reportedly deeper seat depth.)

My 2-yr-old also had 1.5" left of growing room to reach the highest slot in 5-point harness mode in the Boulevard, but without a booster option beyond that, the sales rep felt that she would not stay in it for very long, and instead (surprisingly) he recommended the Nautilus for her. He said that the Boulevard would be great for a six-month old baby, lasting a long time and making it worth the cost. But a 26-month old would be better off in the Nautilus which would hold her longer.

Thoughts? I am ready to purchase!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv2eatamango* 
Ok, I took both kids to the local BRU today to fit them in the Graco Nautilus and the Britax Boulevard. We maximized the heights on both carseats.

My 5-yr-old had 1.5" left to grow into the highest slot for the 5-point harness in the Nautilus (at which point, he would move to the even higher slot for the car belt). The sales rep felt that the Nautilus was a good fit and smart purchase for DS. He will more than likely stay in it for many years. (Unfortunately, they did not have the Britax Frontier as I wanted to check the reportedly deeper seat depth.)

My 2-yr-old also had 1.5" left of growing room to reach the highest slot in 5-point harness mode in the Boulevard, but without a booster option beyond that, the sales rep felt that she would not stay in it for very long, and instead (surprisingly) he recommended the Nautilus for her. He said that the Boulevard would be great for a six-month old baby, lasting a long time and making it worth the cost. But a 26-month old would be better off in the Nautilus which would hold her longer.

Thoughts? I am ready to purchase!

For the 2yo, if you want to keep her rearfacing then the boulevard is a better choice. If you want more growth room and a seat that can rf, then look into the radian. If she is already ffing, then the nautilus is a great seat. The other option is get your oldest the nautilus, get your younger a blvd or even something like the ETA which is lower cost, and then when your 5yo outgrows the harness on the nautilus get a dedicated high back booster and pass down the nautilus.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

At only two- if she's around or under 32ish lbs I'd get a convertible and keep her RF. If she's already 33lbs+ I'd *consider* a nautilus... (most seats now rf to 35lbs)

-Angela


----------

